# Quel est votre WM/DM ?

## _kal_

Voilà, je suis à la recherche dun WM/DM me donnant entière satisfaction  :Cool: 

J'aurai aimé connaitre le votre  :Wink: 

A vos votes!

EDIT: vous avez le droit de donner votre avis si vous le souhaitez  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

Ben ici, c'est openbox...

short and sweet: 

Gnome: ça me gonfle, fluxbox : j'aime beaucoup et openbox j'y suis, j'y reste pour l'instant. Bientôt une tentative avec e17 qui sait...Last edited by Adrien on Thu Jun 30, 2005 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Ben ici, c'est openbox...
> 
> short and sweet: 
> 
> Gnome: ça me gonfle, fluxbox : j'aime beaucoup et openbox j'y suis j'y reste pour l'instant bientôt une tentative avec e17 qui sait...

 

Héhé moi j'suis en train de tester fluxbox : c'est vrai que c'est light  :Smile: 

Pourquoi etre passé a openbox ?

----------

## lmarcini

En voilà un beau sondage qui risque d'appâter quelques trolls  :Wink:  ! Pour ma part, j'ai une préférence pour KDE car il est très stable, très complet et très astucieux quant à son fonctionnement... Contrairement à ce que disent certaines personnes (qui souvent parlent sans savoir), KDE n'est pas un Windows-like (Windows est à mon avis loin derrière en terme de fonctionnalités, stabilité et intégration) et n'est pas le gouffre à ressources que certains prétendent. Sinon, j'aime beaucoup WMaker et XFCE... et la console, indispensable !

Sinon, je n'aime pas Gnome (alors que ma femme le préfère à KDE), je n'ai jamais accroché aux *box et trouve fvwm plutôt sympa mais n'ai pas de temps à lui consacrer. E17 ? A essayer quand ce sera quasi-finalisé...

Voili...

----------

## marvin rouge

E17. et fvwm de temps à autres.

----------

## Adrien

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Ben ici, c'est openbox...
> 
> short and sweet: 
> 
> Gnome: ça me gonfle, fluxbox : j'aime beaucoup et openbox j'y suis j'y reste pour l'instant bientôt une tentative avec e17 qui sait... 
> ...

 

Ben, une soudaine envie d'un truc encore plus lèger, encore plus minimaliste, je voulais utiliser engage et je trouve que ça le faisait plus avec openbox aussi!!

Voilà! En fait openboxpeut sembler un peu vide au début, mais maintenant je ne décroche plus.. :Smile: 

J'ai l'impresssion aussi qu'openbox est plus stable (moins de bugs). Juste une impression??? :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kangourou

Ben, une soudaine envie d'un truc encore plus lèger, encore plus minimaliste, je voulais utiliser engage et je trouve que ça le faisait plus avec openbox aussi!!

Voilà! En fait openboxpeut sembler un peu vide au début, mais maintenant je ne décroche plus.. :Smile: 

J'ai l'impresssion aussi qu'openbox est plus stable (moins de bugs). Juste une impression??? :Rolling Eyes: [/quote]

Ben essaye ion3, ça te plaira peut être, moi en tout cas je ne peux plus m'en passer  :Smile:  Contrôle tout au clavier, c'est hyper rapide, F2 ouvre une console, F3 une ligne de console pour ouvrir une application, F1 une ligne pour appeler un manuel, F9 pour créer un nouveau bureau. Bref avant il m'arrivais de ne pas utiliser X et de rester en console, maintenant même plus besoin je lance ion3 qui me permet d'avoir aussi des appli X  :Very Happy:  Ca fait un peut bizzare  au début, mais on s'y fait vite, ça va  faire 2 mois que j'ai pas rebranché ma souris  :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

Kde ici, parceque tout plein de fonctionnalités, pas besoin de se prendre la tete poru le configurer, d'innombrables applis super intégrées, etc...

Si kde n'existait pas, ça serait xfce

----------

## blasserre

XFCE parce qu'il était joli 'out of the box' et que je ne cherche pas à avoir des trucs phénoménaux

genre : à part le multi bureau et l'enroulement des fenêtres à la molette je vois pas ce que je pourrai faire d'autre

et fluxbox sur le portable (pas fini) parce qu'il n'a que 256 de ram et que pour du airodump la console pourrait me suffire  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

fluxbox, mais j'ai failli dire kenobi vu que la majorité des fenêtres sont des aterms....  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Will11

Icewm car hyper légé  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

Moi c'est FVWM, pour sa configurabilité extrême et toutes ses autres qualités (rapidité, stabilité, ...)

----------

## Enlight

En ce moment j'ai pas trop de temps à consacrer à mon wm alors c'est fluxbox, son ergonomie est celle qui me convient le mieux par défaut.

j'aime beaucoup aussi kahakaï que tu n'as pas mis (mais qui est décédé comme openbox il me semble), ai une grosse attirance pour e16 (hallucinant de réactivité et de légerté parrait que 17 est encore mieux en matière de réactivité mais la dernière fois que j'ai testé il faisait pas grand chose) et fvwm (mais comme dit pas trop de temps ou tout autre qui supporterai un piperead (me demande encore si les e* le supportent))

pek jamais essayé, gnome on va dire qu'il ne m'aime pas (l'ergonomie doit avoir été crée pour un mec qui est mon exact opposé, je sais pas) et xfce, désolé mais je le trouve affreusement moche!

----------

## bosozoku

KarnEvil tu as tout dis, rien d'autre à dire de plus.

Enlight, installe bien xfce4 hein  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enlight, installe bien xfce4 hein 

 

idem pour les screenshots de XFCE4, je crois que ça va être vite vu, si les e supportent les piperead ce seral'un d'eux (puis les EFL c'est pas inintéressant non plus), sinon fvwm.

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> fluxbox, mais j'ai failli dire kenobi vu que la majorité des fenêtres sont des aterms.... 

 

+1  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Antares

gnome 2.10 est suffisant..... en attendant la version finale de E17 !!! :p

----------

## CryoGen

e17  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Pour moi, fluxbox est le meilleur compromis entre temps passé à configurer et résultat final. Il dispose de petits utilitaires très bien pensés et très pratiques et est très stable et réactif. Je ne connais pas trop les autres *box, j'ai fait un passage éclair sur XFCE4 (plutôt bien) et e16 (pas accroché du tout). Ion3 me tente pas mal mais je n'ai pas de temps à y consacrer.

Actuellement j'utilise fvwm qui est impressionant de flexibilité (mais le nombre et la longueur des mans est aussi impressionante). Je m'appuie sur les config fvwm toutes faites et surtout sur les gurus fvwm (KarnEvil, bosozoku et gulivert pour ne citer qu'eux) du forum lorsque j'ai besoin d'aide.

Gnome est bien (mais c'est un DM) tout comme KDE qui offre amha une foultitude d'outils assez utiles.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## zdra

Gnome parce que je le vaux bien !

J'aime pas spécialement ce qui est légé, je préfere cliquer sur des icones ce qui explique que je ne suis pas sous un fluxbox... Maintenant entre kde et gnome :

 - kde n'est pas visuellement joli, mais ça c'est tres subjectif

 - les menu de kde sont dans un bordel monstrueux, aucune recherche pour ne mettre que les options utile. Hophop jte met tout dans les menu qui ressemblent plus a rien.

 - La majorité des applications que j'utilise sont GTK (gaim, xchat, firefox, evolution, ...) et je trouve les équivalents QT moin bon. Donc par soucis d'homogénité il me faut un environement GTK, surtout que les applic GTK sous kde passent mal (le theme gnome n'est pas utilisé).

Voila  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

kde, depuis la version 1 j ai accroché. chui pas fan des minimaliste comme fluxbox tout ca excepte dans le passe, mais maintenant...

xfce est sympa aussi, mais je me sens mieux dans de chaudes pantoufle.

en ce qui concerne les appli gtk dans un environnement qt, j utilise gtk-qt-engine ce qui me permet d'avoir quasi tous mes progs du meme look (firefox, gaim... sont affecter a mon theme qt)

----------

## lmarcini

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  les menu de kde sont dans un bordel monstrueux, aucune recherche pour ne mettre que les options utile.

 

Ca, c'est personnalisable dans KDE... Par contre, dans Gnome 2.10, on ne peut pas éditer les menus...

----------

## zdra

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Par contre, dans Gnome 2.10, on ne peut pas éditer les menus...

 

sisi, ya juste que dans la version 2.10 ils ont merdouillé. Un nouveau systeme était prévu alors ils ont viré l'ancien, puis au moment du feature freeze le nouveau systeme n'était pas encore pret et du coup maintenant il n'y a plus rien... mais ça va revenir pour gnome-2.12  :Wink: 

----------

## digimag

KDE pour ma part.

Beaucoup d'options, très joli, personnalisable à presque 100%, confortable et des applications de petite taile (mais qui utilisent les bibliothèques KDE).

----------

## papedre

FluxBox, 

car j'ai pas beaucoup de memoire sur le portable (128Mo), et que j'avais pas le temps à passer à configurer des outils moins intuitifs !!!

A+

----------

## bosozoku

C'est quand même marrant de voir qu'il ya autant de personnes à utiliser Kde et Fvwm héhé.

----------

## Hojo

Openbox, parceque c'est light juste comme il faut ^^

----------

## _kal_

J'viens d'installer une debian sur un pc x86 afin de tester mon CD Multi-Distribution (cf le howto), c'est vrai que KDE c'est sympa. Je le trouve pas si lourd que ca. Bon c'est sur que j'ai un 2000+ avec 512 MO de RAM et que sur un laptop ca doit pas etre terrible.  :Embarassed: 

Mais ca rend plutot bien, j'crois que j'vais laisser de coter mon fluxbox un petit peu  :Very Happy: Last edited by _kal_ on Wed Jun 29, 2005 11:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

_kal_ tu parles de quel dm???

Sinon allez j'me lache dire que "fluxbox est léger" c'est un peu comme ta vieille amie d'enfance à qui tu dis "mais non t'es pas grosse", elle a d'autre qualités alors tu veux pas basher  :Laughing: 

/me part en courant pour semer les grizzlis

----------

## _kal_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> _kal_ tu parles de quel dm???
> 
> Sinon allez j'me lache dire que "fluxbox est léger" c'est un peu comme ta vieille amie d'enfance à qui tu dis "mais non t'es pas grosse", elle a d'autre qualités alors tu veux pas basher 
> 
> /me part en courant pour semer les grizzlis

 

 :Laughing:  j'ai vraiment la tete dans le cake moi ce soir : je parlais de KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Fluxbox, en attendant un e17pre1 ou autre version de ce genre, mais pas de CVS non merci  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Fluxbox, en attendant un e17pre1 ou autre version de ce genre, mais pas de CVS non merci 

 

Il existe des ebuilds qui vont chercher directement sur le cvs. Tu ne t'en rends même pas compte, c'est comme si tu installais une version normale. Pas besoin de t'embeter avec le cvs, les ebuilds le font à ta place  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Leander256 wrote:*   Fluxbox, en attendant un e17pre1 ou autre version de ce genre, mais pas de CVS non merci  
> 
> Il existe des ebuilds qui vont chercher directement sur le cvs. Tu ne t'en rends même pas compte, c'est comme si tu installais une version normale. Pas besoin de t'embeter avec le cvs, les ebuilds le font à ta place 

 

Je ne pense qu'il s dise ça simplement parce qu'il a la flemme d'aller pomper un CVS, mais plutot parce qu'il estime que ce n'est pas encore stable à son gout et qu'il préfère attendre une RC1  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pas besoin de t'embeter avec le cvs, les ebuilds le font à ta place 

 

engage-9999 pawa!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Il existe des ebuilds qui vont chercher directement sur le cvs. Tu ne t'en rends même pas compte, c'est comme si tu installais une version normale. Pas besoin de t'embeter avec le cvs, les ebuilds le font à ta place  

 Oui, et lors d'une mise à jour, au démarrage de ta session e17, une jolie boîte de dialogue s'affiche et t'apprends que toute ta config (que tu t'étais crevé le c** à personnalisée) a été écrasée car l'arborescence (ou autre) a changé (et que bien entendu tu n'as pas de sauvegarde de ton "~/.e") ...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ce sont les aléas du CVS qui sont "masqués" par la simplicité de portage/emerge ...

----------

## Leander256

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Oui, et lors d'une mise à jour, au démarrage de ta session e17, une jolie boîte de dialogue s'affiche et t'apprends que toute ta config (que tu t'étais crevé le c** à personnalisée) a été écrasée car l'arborescence (ou autre) a changé (et que bien entendu tu n'as pas de sauvegarde de ton "~/.e") ... 
> 
> Ce sont les aléas du CVS qui sont "masqués" par la simplicité de portage/emerge ...

 

Désolé de n'avoir pas été plus clair mais c'est exactement à ce genre de problèmes que je pensais, même si je ne pensais pas que cela arriverait sur un gros projet qui est en principe pensé avant d'être codé (enfin je ne jète pas la pierre, je ne suis pas le dernier quand il s'agit de coder à l'arrache  :Razz: ). J'ai déjà testé e17 il y a quelques mois grâce aux ebuilds en -9999, et j'ai beaucoup utilisé e15 et e16 à une époque reculée, c'est pourquoi je migrerai dès la première version "officielle"  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Fluxbox pour la légereté et la rapidité et facilité de configuration pour obtenir qqch de joli.

J'aime bien Gnome et KDE (la version 3.4 est bien moins lourde que les versions précédentes je trouve), mais j'accroche pas trop.

J'essairai FVWM dés que j'aurai du temps à y consacrer, j'ai toutes les vacances pour ça :p

----------

## pounard

 *Quote:*   

> KDE n'est pas un Windows-like (Windows est à mon avis loin derrière en terme de fonctionnalités, stabilité et intégration) et n'est pas le gouffre à ressources que certains prétendent. Sinon, j'aime beaucoup WMaker et XFCE... et la console, indispensable !

 

Mouais, ca reste du "tout intégré"; c'est effectivement très astucieux et très pratique, mais personnellement, j'aime pas, mais après c'est un point de vue purement personnel. Enfin quand t'as un konqueror qui commence a planter (ce qui arrive des fois, rarement, mais des fois quand même) et bien ca fait mal au cul :}

Après, je crache pas dessus, ca tourne très bien, j'utilise même konqueror en FM de temps en temps :}

Personnellement je suis fluxbox a mort, pas parce que c'est super light (si je voulais du light j'aurais pas mis des gdesklets a donc dessus :}) mais parce que je le trouve super pratique et que je m'y suis fait (simple a conf, intutuitif, tout ce qu'il faut, et suport unicode :})

J'ai testé E17, mais ca fait longtemps, je le trouvais pas pratique et fonctionnel a l'époque, je suppose qu'il a encore évolué depuis ces quelques mois :}

Je déteste, mais déteste à un point windowmaker, pas agréable a utiliser, a configurer, enfin j'aime pas quoi, mais encore une fois, c'est un point de vue personnel :}

J'utilise gnome de temps en temps (pas sur ma machine, sur un vieux amd400) et je dois dire qu'il est quand même beaucoup plus light que kde sur ce genre de petites bécannes, quoi qu'on en dise, après avoir testé les deux avec différentes version, ca se sent bien la différence.

Ah, et j'ai utilisé un peu xfce, et j'adore, j'adhère! Mais je reste fidèle a mon ptit fluxbox :}

----------

## bobbix

XFCE 4.2 car c'est très léger, ca gère très bien les applis GTK, ca se configure en quelques minutes, et je le trouve vraiment joli (thème gtk, icône svg). 

J'aime assez gnome pour les outils qu'il offre. Kde, c'est pas mal, mais bon, toutes les applis que j'utilise sont en GTK, donc je préfère ne pas utiliser un environnement QT.

Après, les trucs trop long à configurer, c'est pas mon truc (sauf peut-être e17 car ca a l'air vraiment sympa, mais je préfère pas utiliser les cvs pour l'instant).

Bobbix

----------

## kopp

Pour ma part c'est Gnome.

Au début c'était kde, puis sur une mandrake, j'avais des problèmes avec konqueror... du coup j'étais passé à Gnome, et j'y suis resté...

Là, je suis en train de tester fvwm.... mais c'est long à configurer pour obtenir quelque chose qui me convienne, et qui surpasse mon gnome, que j'aime bien et qui n'est pas si lourd....

enfin, sous Gentoo il semble lourd, mais sous ArchLinux, il semble tout leger et tout rapide...

----------

